
The winning presidential candidate in Belarus speech - sam_lowry_
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9DzisJ388Xs
======
sam_lowry_
The short speech of the winning presidential candidate in Belarus hours after
the incumbent president forced her out of the country under threats we still
have to learn more about. She roughly said: "I thought I've been hardened by
this campaign and that I will handle it. But I am still that weak woman that I
was initially. I made a difficult decision. God save you from the kind of
choice I had to make. Take care of yourself. Kids are the most important thing
that you have in life."

